# 6/10 report



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Met up with Dwayne (aka Redfish) this morning and decided to see what the gulf looked like... we made the turn at the pass and wow did it look great so we ran out to the rubble to try our luck.

Our first stop we decided to drift a bit and see what we could do.. the current was not moving much so it was a very slow drift, Dwayne pulled up a huge Bonita and I got lucky with a Lane snapper (lucky twice actually one he was legal and 2: a 4' blacktip follwed him all the way to the net) other then that we had a few nice hook ups but real keepers.. so we hung around for about 20 min and decided to pull anchor and try another spot. We did get to see about a 4-5' manta ray come completly out of the water doing back flips (about 4 times) that was rather cool.

On to spot #2 I start out by droping to the bottom and Dwayne is freelining Live cigs and pins out the back.. Well I start pulling up Juvie snapper and some Schoolmasters when dwaynes rod starts screaming.. after a good run he lost and but whatever it was was large. We released about a dozen juvies and I decided to try higher up.

We ended up boating our limit of reds with the last one being about 12 lbs (the pics do him no justice) 

Dwayne had about 4 screaming runs on his free line with one hading due south and taking drag the whole time even with him palming the spool.. couldnt slow him down... ended up broke off

after a re-rig and another live Cig Dwayne hooks up on another nice fish and gets him to the boat (I need to work on my gaff skills) I tried to gaff him twice with no luck so he passed me the rod and stuck him himself

Finally tally 4 reds 1 king and a Lane

Weather was awesome , water was smooth and some great fish to boot.

Great trip and my personal best Snapper


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Some good eats there, Mike .... well done, sir!


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice mess of Snappers!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Good catch guys


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Had a Great Time today Mike,!!! Yeayouneed to work on those Gaffing skillsoke But It wasn't like Iwas at my Best Game!! Plus it was not a 40lb,, lost him My Self:doh


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

good to see you made it out!


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

good job guys


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

That looks like a whole lot of fun. Zach isnot sick anymoreso next week Dwayne. I'm dying to catch a Red Snapper b/c I never have.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report, those are some nice Snapper.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

nice!!!! to bad you didn't the drag screamer. sounds like ya had a big king wanting to play with ya!


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

Good day on the water. Thanx for the report. Taking the inlaws tomorrow after work


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. Thanks for posting

Scott


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

Couldn't help but notice the box the fish were on. Anytime you go fishing and have to pick up an additional refigerator on the way home is a good day!


----------

